# Review of DRAG NANO



## VOOPOO (23/4/19)

Voopoo Drag Nano Pod Kit is new from Voopoo drag series. Drag Nano appears as pod system kit which is different from drag kit, drag 2 kit and drag mini kit. As a new member of drag series, Drag Nano Pod Kit is the focus of Voopoo who directed their hard work and creative idea. And Voopoo Drag Nano Pod Kit is also the fresh pod device for vapers.

Voopoo Drag Nano Pod Kit adopts intelligent cold boot pattern with Gene Pod Chip inside which will keep original flavor and increase vapers' taste. Voopoo Drag Nano Pod Kit is safe and easy to use with precise output power control system which can support you a whole day and no need to worry about its security.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/19)

I love the look of this little baby and the chain is a great idea for ensuring that it doesn't get lost or stolen. 

When will it be in SA @VOOPOO ?


----------



## Room Fogger (1/6/19)

Hooked said:


> I love the look of this little baby and the chain is a great idea for ensuring that it doesn't get lost or stolen.
> 
> When will it be in SA @VOOPOO ?


It has arrived, but only one place so far as I could see, I think the others will follow shortly @Hooked , see link below

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/voopoo-drag-nano-kit-now-in-stock.t59475/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/6/19)

Room Fogger said:


> It has arrived, but only one place so far as I could see, I think the others will follow shortly @Hooked , see link below
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/voopoo-drag-nano-kit-now-in-stock.t59475/



I've already ordered one, but thanks for thinking of me, @Room Fogger. It will probably be delivered on Tuesday.


----------



## RainstormZA (2/6/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Followed every word in chonkonese, plugged in the charger bur not a spark of life i think its not ''me friendly ?


Mine has a green led fading off and on when charging, I think it stops fading when fully charged.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/6/19)

@ARYANTO do you get the green led flash on and off after putting the pod in?


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/19)

NO  no lights ,flashing or nothing , its dead


----------



## RainstormZA (2/6/19)

ARYANTO said:


> NO  no lights ,flashing or nothing , its dead


Sounds like a dud battery mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/19)

ok--- so if I go on midnight adventure and wack the poor manimal crossing my path Slewing him and steal his vape ? -I HAVE A NEW MEDIEVAL WEAPON-----------
YAAAAY!!!
What do I now with it ? chain a bit too butch for my friend , badmouth their name globalwide or give them the ''review'' they want , AND BROTHER watch MY space... ? I HATE SHiTTY SUNDAY NIGHTS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/6/19)

ARYANTO said:


> NO  no lights ,flashing or nothing , its dead



thats not a good thing.hope you get it sorted soon!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/19)

bemoerd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

